# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Do toads eat veggies??

## Poly

Hey everyone!  :Smile: 

I was talking to the owner of my local pet store, and he said that if I run out of food for my toad, before I can get back into town, I can feed it small peices of ripped up lettuce, shaved cucmuber & carrots, and small peices of ham... is that true??

If so, does anyone have any tips on how to get it to eat food like that, it eats grasshoppers, beetles, slugs, etc. but there all moving, how would you get it to eat something that isn't moving!?

Thanks!

----------


## nicodimus22

Wow, it sounds like that guy shouldn't own a pet store, unless he just does the office work and lets people who know basic information about animals deal with the animals.

Toads eat vegetation when they are tadpoles, but once they become toads, they are carnivores for the rest of their lives.

----------


## Gail

I think the guy was describing his lunch.  And even if you COULD get your toad to eat salad & people meat I wouldn't offer it ham or any thing processed!  My one toad will eat anything that is hangin' off the end of the "tweezers from heaven" (we figure that is what they see).  I always have mini or small meal worms in the frig since they keep for a long time, are pretty cheap at PetCo and my two toads love them.

----------


## JeffX

Bad advice here.

----------


## Amy

I am in agreement with the rest of the people here.  That was really bad advice.  You should never feed them anything but the approved bugs.

----------


## SiNi5T3R

I read on several sites including this one that toads and frogs do not have the digestive system to  b able to digest processed meats and veggies. if you want it to eat veggies you feed the veggies to crickets or any bugs and then the nutrition is passed through the bug to your frogs.

----------


## Greg M

Terrible advise by pet store!!! Frogs and toads *do not* eat plant matter (after they have transformed from tadpoles). The need to feed frogs and toads is rarely so desperate that they can't wait a day or two... As an alternative, I buy bugs over the internet. If you have reasonable mail service, just order some bugs (crickets, Dubia, etc.) in advance of when you need them. For baby toads, I really like little bitty Dubia nymphs (which you can buy cheap from Aaron Pauling). These are very tough little critters - feed them some cricket gut-load (I use Repashy gut-load) and fresh veggies and they will live for years. They survive heat, cold and mistreatment in shipping very well. Slow shipping to rural addresses shouldn't be a problem. Other bugs are generally less tough but it just depends on your mail service...

----------


## Poly

> Wow, it sounds like that guy shouldn't own a pet store, unless he just does the office work and lets people who know basic information about animals deal with the animals.


Sorry everyone, I forget about this thread, and no, I am sad to say, he IS the owner of the store, handles all the anmials, and gives people advice when they ask him questions... a lot of customers ask him questions, that's a little troubling.

Well, I was thinking, for a good supply of winter food, to fill up a 5 gallon pail with earth, and put 50 to 100 worms in it. Has anyone done this before?

----------


## Lacibeth

> Sorry everyone, I forget about this thread, and no, I am sad to say, he IS the owner of the store, handles all the anmials, and gives people advice when they ask him questions... a lot of customers ask him questions, that's a little troubling.
> 
> Well, I was thinking, for a good supply of winter food, to fill up a 5 gallon pail with earth, and put 50 to 100 worms in it. Has anyone done this before?


You can actually set up a vermiculture and compost organic material as well as have a supply of wrigglies for toad food.

Vermiculture - What Is Vermiculture?

----------


## SiNi5T3R

I get y crickets from LLLReptiles. 500 for 10$ no extra cash for shipping and handling. Its great and they get there in great shape the day after you order them. That's 2 cents a cricket lol

----------


## Nabced

> I get y crickets from LLLReptiles. 500 for 10$ no extra cash for shipping and handling. Its great and they get there in great shape the day after you order them. That's 2 cents a cricket lol


Do they sell smaller sizes?

----------

